# disappointing boat show



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Spent the day at the show. Main reason for going was to do side by side comparision on several boats we are considering. No SCB or Haynie boats at the show. That was a real bummer as Haynie is on the the top ofof my list. We did get to look at Majeks but there were no salesman around so I had to search until I found one sitting there doing nothing. Asked him to explain the merits and some specs on the boat we were looking at and he knew nothing about the boat. Moved over to check out a Shoalwater Cat and saleman again knew nothing about the boat. I was at least able to find a saleman that was more knowledgable there. Stopped at the Laguna booth to check on a rod I ordered some time ago. The gentleman I spoke to was very friendly but couldn't help me. Left my number and he said someone would call within a short time. Still waiting. I know the folks at the show are busy but they need to do a better job representing their products.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

In the future you can look at the vendors/exhibitors on the website before making the trip to see if who you want to see is there.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I quit going years ago. It seemed like groundhog day after a few years in a row. Same boats , same everything


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I was also suprised to board a few half million dollar boats and find the salesmen know very little about their product....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That sux. Would do the buliders much better to put a good looking woman with her tatas hanging out to rep their goods instead of some dude taking up chair space that doesn't know anything about their product.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> That sux. Would do the buliders much better to put a good looking woman with her tatas hanging out to rep their goods instead of some dude taking up chair space that doesn't know anything about their product.


Being in sales and doing conventions I hate to say it, but that works lol. A couple years ago there was a huge change at the education electronics conference when I had 5 different both's around me surrounded by 5 hot girls 25 and under. Not that I was complaining, had a great view and my usual customers saw me after them lol, but they also helped draw in some new ones I may have never met haha.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

justinn said:


> Being in sales and doing conventions I hate to say it, but that works lol. A couple years ago there was a huge change at the education electronics conference when I had 5 different both's around me surrounded by 5 hot girls 25 and under. Not that I was complaining, had a great view and my usual customers saw me after them lol, but they also helped draw in some new ones I may have never met haha.


That is what most of the pharmaceutical sales reps are. I went to school with a lot of them who are dumber than dirt, but look good and spent money on upgrades and make a killing.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

I went last year and was'nt impressed decided not to go this year


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have not been since I was a kid, my Grandpa gave me some cheddar cheese to put on my fly at the trout tank. I caught 12 till the guy came over and asked what I had in my pocket, he took my cheese, I did not catch anymore. I was really mad he took my cheese, have not been back since. I think I was 10 I am 55 now.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That's funny....



FISHROADIE said:


> I have not been since I was a kid, my Grandpa gave me some cheddar cheese to put on my fly at the trout tank. I caught 12 till the guy came over and asked what I had in my pocket, he took my cheese, I did not catch anymore. I was really mad he took my cheese, have not been back since. I think I was 10 I am 55 now.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tony you know you can give me a call anytime.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if ftul has a rod both there I need some blanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

all that's been said is true, but i still go. it's tradition and i enjoy seeing friends that you always bump into. seems that every year i find at least one new product that makes me think" now why didn't i think of that".


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You need to call Chris and go down and see what he has and go ride in that boat.

Then go to Tran and see Donny and do the same and so forth.

Fig what you want on a boat to be able compare apples to apples. First go ride in all the boats to make sure it will do what you want and not listen too much to what we say here because it is your money and most of us are a little opinionated on what we own.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I'm sure we will. One of the boats we looked at was the 25 Majek. Liked it a lot!



whistlingdixie said:


> Tony you know you can give me a call anytime.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> That sux. Would do the buliders much better to put a good looking woman with her tatas hanging out to rep their goods instead of some dude taking up chair space that doesn't know anything about their product.


Go to the OTC and you will see that. Oilfield trash learn quick :biggrin:


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> I have not been since I was a kid, my Grandpa gave me some cheddar cheese to put on my fly at the trout tank. I caught 12 till the guy came over and asked what I had in my pocket, he took my cheese, I did not catch anymore. I was really mad he took my cheese, have not been back since. I think I was 10 I am 55 now.


Awesome! Last time I fished there (20 years ago or so) bacon was the bait of choice, lol.

I heard the boat show was terrible on Saturday - nobody showed up, haha.


----------



## aqua pimp (Oct 19, 2004)

Tokavi

If you are in the Houston/ Clear Lake area and want to ride in a 25' Majek you can give me a shout. I live on Clear Lake and would be happy to take you on a test drive. 409-939-1684

AQUA PIMP


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

I generally go every year to look at any thing new and exciting.. I also noticed - No Hayne .. But it seemed to me that the prices have come down on them from past years.. Maybe it's I make more money and they dont seem so out of reach. My 18'6" Kenner suites me fine and has not had any major problems - a man can have dreams of a 24' Hayne though..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't imagine why a dealer or salesman for that matter, would pay the money or spend the time hanging out there if they weren't there to provide information, showcase their wares and hopefully sell boats. A good friend has been at that boat show for as many years as I care to remember and it is a LOT of work to just whizz it off not caring. Who knows????


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Wish I had read this before I went today. Same disappointing opinion.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> I have not been since I was a kid, my Grandpa gave me some cheddar cheese to put on my fly at the trout tank. I caught 12 till the guy came over and asked what I had in my pocket, he took my cheese, I did not catch anymore. I was really mad he took my cheese, have not been back since. I think I was 10 I am 55 now.


Nothing brings back old fond memories like tippin' our fly with cheese at the Fish-0-Rama. :biggrin:


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

allent2002 said:


> I generally go every year to look at any thing new and exciting.. I also noticed - No Hayne .. But it seemed to me that the prices have come down on them from past years.. Maybe it's I make more money and they dont seem so out of reach. My 18'6" Kenner suites me fine and has not had any major problems - a man can have dreams of a 24' Hayne though..


I don't think the prices have come down, I think they have de-sensitized us to the point that we see a 21' boat with 150hp motor with jp for $36,000 and think that is cheap for a new boat because others are selling for $45,000.

I am in the market and have been crunching numbers and models (it is alot to take in). I went the boat show already thinking that prices were going to be high. Then after a while you realize that if you are going to pay $40K.... well what is another $7k to get a little nicer boat with the 200hp instead of a 150hp.

So now you are up to $47k and you add a trolling motor and power pole for another $4000 and we are at $51k and you haven't talked about a fish finder or stereo yet. Another $4500 in taxes and delivery fees and before you know it you are around $55,000.... But I guess you can finance it for 8 or 10 years.

I guess you probably shouldn't think about it that way. Just go in and get what you want. YOLO!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Tex-Cajun said:


> *I don't think the prices have come down, I think they have de-sensitized us to the point that we see a 21' boat with 150hp motor with jp for $36,000 and think that is cheap for a new boat because others are selling for $45,000.*YOLO!


Yep!!! Hit the nail on the head. An many people finance these boats for not only 10 years, but sometimes up to 15 years. Just think about it. You buy a boat for $40K and they tell you it's a great deal and so you finance it for 10 years. Within 5 years, the boat is worth maybe $15K yet you still owe about $35K on it. This is what got America in the place it is now. Buying into the "buy now pay later" mentality. All the while the bankers and owners get rich.

Look for a good used boat that is 2-3 years old that one of they young wippersnappers are selling because they bought it @ $40K and must get out from under it because they over extended their budget. You can find some good deals this way. I have!


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

When you're ready for a ride in a Haynie give me a shout, you will be impressed!


tokavi said:


> Spent the day at the show. Main reason for going was to do side by side comparision on several boats we are considering. No SCB or Haynie boats at the show. That was a real bummer as Haynie is on the the top ofof my list. We did get to look at Majeks but there were no salesman around so I had to search until I found one sitting there doing nothing. Asked him to explain the merits and some specs on the boat we were looking at and he knew nothing about the boat. Moved over to check out a Shoalwater Cat and saleman again knew nothing about the boat. I was at least able to find a saleman that was more knowledgable there. Stopped at the Laguna booth to check on a rod I ordered some time ago. The gentleman I spoke to was very friendly but couldn't help me. Left my number and he said someone would call within a short time. Still waiting. I know the folks at the show are busy but they need to do a better job representing their products.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I just go to run into old friends and swap new lies and let kid look at the big boats. If I buy anything it is probably fudge to eat. enjoy it every year.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I was Sunday ,not to see the boats,because i don't have money to buy and for medical reason i can't use one kayak.
But i was going because i know SARGE have a booth and i want to see how are looking his very lite rods,and maybe if i can buy not a rod ,because i am fishing just with long spinning rods(over 10'),just two of his blanks to build myself one spinning rod for me.
When i ask the man from the booth who build the rod he tell me "i build this rods" and ask me if my name is Jean.I was very nice surprise and SARGE tell me he read my post and saw my pictures from "2coolfishing".
But the big surprise was when i was looking at his rods.Beautiful work and i can say i never have so lite rod in my hand.
I was reading about SARGE very lite rods on "2coolfishing" and i want to know if is true ,so i ask SARGE to put on the scale same rods and i take a pictures with 2 rods one the scale.You can see the weight of this 2 over 6' length was 4.7 oz.!!!

I was happy to meet SARGE because is very nice, friendly guy and very good rod builder. I hope one day i can meet SARGE at ROLLOVER PASS because ,like me, SARGE like to fish at ROLLOVER PASS too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats awesome Jean! Those are some nice rods.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Jean, great report and nice pics. Love the color of those rods. 

Never been to Rollover Pass in all the years I've fished. Any fish out there during the winter months?


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> I have not been since I was a kid, my Grandpa gave me some cheddar cheese to put on my fly at the trout tank. I caught 12 till the guy came over and asked what I had in my pocket, he took my cheese, I did not catch anymore. I was really mad he took my cheese, have not been back since. I think I was 10 I am 55 now.


Hilarious!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I went last year and wasn't impressed, I decided not to go this year. It's always the same thing just a different year. Thinking abut going to the Florida Boat show for something new!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice report Jean. Thanks!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Ron R. said:


> Jean, great report and nice pics. Love the color of those rods.
> 
> Never been to Rollover Pass in all the years I've fished. Any fish out there during the winter months?


In December you can catch flounder,red fish,specks(usual night under light),black drum.If the winter is warm you can catch in January too,but better here fishing start from February.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

shouldve talked to fred at redwing that man would put u in a boat faster than a fly on ****


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I tried to speak to Sarge but he was swamped with customers. He has some great looking rods on display. He also has the biggest trout I have ever seen in a Case at his booth. I was told it is the state record and it looks like it could be! 

I did get a call today from Chris at Laguna rods. He was very helpful and has my rod finished just has not had time to get back to me because of the show and work. Real nice guy and I enjoyed our talk.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> I can't imagine why a dealer or salesman for that matter, would pay the money or spend the time hanging out there if they weren't there to provide information, showcase their wares and hopefully sell boats. A good friend has been at that boat show for as many years as I care to remember and it is a LOT of work to just whizz it off not caring. Who knows????


This is my thinking too. The dealer that had the Majeks had one of the largest displays there. It has to cost a fortune to move all those boats, pay for the space at the show ect.. Not to mention the hassle of moving all that to the show and out after it is over.

If I went thru all that I can promise I would have the best and most knowledgable salemen I could hire working their behinds off at the show. They should take a lesson from the Hook Spit tee shirt booth. Those ladies were attentive, interested, knew their product and were good saleladies. Talked me into 3 shirts but gave me one for free!


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

tokavi said:


> I tried to speak to Sarge but he was swamped with customers. He has some great looking rods on display. He also has the biggest trout I have ever seen in a Case at his booth. I was told it is the state record and it looks like it could be!
> 
> I did get a call today from Chris at Laguna rods. He was very helpful and has my rod finished just has not had time to get back to me because of the show and work. Real nice guy and I enjoyed our talk.


Sarge is the man. I stopped by late Sunday and ordered my new free bird. And yes that is the rod and reel state record caught by Wallace.


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

Depends on what your looking for to me. My dad and i had a ball looking at all the rods and talking to different guides. Id go back if i had the time.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Odd question for those who have been, did you notice a lot of hot tubs on display?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

My reasoning is why buy a new boat when there are some really nice slightly used ones for sale at low prices?...No need to go to the boat show. Just the classifieds here or craigslist...pretty much any color and flavor...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> My reasoning is why buy a new boat when there are some really nice slightly used ones for sale at low prices?...No need to go to the boat show. Just the classifieds here or craigslist...pretty much any color and flavor...


full warranties, customized the way they want it, new, and better finance rates are just a few off my head.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Boat Show*

I enjoyed the boat show! I've been going since I was a little kid and have never missed. I always like looking at the new boats and all the new products. Did anyone see the new 27' shallow sport with the 300 yamaha on it? I did of course see the "Sarge" rods and I couldn't help myself and ordered a custom rod to be built. The one I ordered was a 7'6 "C Donkey" Med. Light. That was worth it alone! I did catch the seminar w/ Captain Steve Coffee as well, it was entertaining and informative.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I like the "New Boat" smell. They need a auto freshener made of that!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Shannon Tompkins wrote a classic story called "A Guerilla's Guide to Surviving the Houston Boat Show." Or something like that. It should be reposted every year. Best days to go, what bad food to avoid at all costs, etc. etc.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> My reasoning is why buy a new boat when there are some really nice slightly used ones for sale at low prices?...No need to go to the boat show. Just the classifieds here or craigslist...pretty much any color and flavor...


It's like dating a stripper. May look good on the outside but you'll never have the whole story.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> full warranties, customized the way they want it, new, and better finance rates are just a few off my head.


X2 but add in know it has not been abused, mistreated, serviced improperely or not at all, ect....


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

The smell of fresh gelcoat is like fishing heroin.

Once you get it in your system you gotta have more. 

It messes with your head and makes you do stupid things.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

WADER13 said:


> Sarge is the man. I stopped by late Sunday and ordered my new free bird. And yes that is the rod and reel state record caught by Wallace.


The rod and reel record for speckled trout in Texas is not the trout caught by Wallace (33 inch,13,11 lb.) is one trout caught on Lower Laguna Madre in May 2002 with fly rod(37.25 inch,15.6 lb.)by BUD ROWLAND from McALLEN.

Wallace trout is number II,and this is the trout what you see at SARGE booth.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

If this weather keeps up, I might go just to get out of the house.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I went Sunday, spoke to Casey Bush with Marine Max Seabrook about a transducer for my Garmin 3210, extremely helpful

I also did buy another Sarge Custom rod

Spoke to the guy with Brute coolers, actually meant to go back and buy one and ended up walking out of the show and totally forgot. He even said, he'd carry it out to my truck


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Personally I thought there were several boats to see at the show. Some people made it sound like they couldn't even buy a boat at the show because some boat manufacturers weren't at the show. I think there were several brands to compare at the show, and all of them worthy of catching fish and entertaining a family. I looked at Yellowfin, Blue Wave, Tidewater, Parker, Sportsman, Sea Fox, Alumacraft, Whaler, Shearwater, Pathfinder, Blackjack, Gulf Coast, Bay Cat, Blazer Bay, Sea Hunt, Maverick to name a few. I am certain that ONE of those boats could fit anyone's needs. I didn't see SCB, Haynie, or Tran, maybe I just missed them, but those are basicallysmall SPECIALTY boat manufacturers, All of these others are larger corporations, so maybe it has to do with budgets, not sure, but if I was looking at buying one of the specialty boats, odds are nothing at the boat show would interest me. I would just go to those specific manufacturers and get a test ride in one. After all, your gonna be spending upwards of 45k..... It is probably worth the time to see them on the water. That being said, of all the boats I saw at the show, I am VERY HAPPY with my purchase from last year. My Sea Fox 240XT has been very good to me and my family, and I haven't seen another boat that I would rather have right now.... Put plenty of fish in the boat, spent great days on the water with the fam, even did the 2cool boat trip to Rockport and she ran absolutely fine, It is like riding in a Cadillac on the water. We love it.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't really give an honest personal opinion of the show because I really have not had time to walk around and soak it all in but I can say that it has been wonderful to meet, talk fishing, and even share a cold one with a lot of people. I have met a lot of 2coolers and really appreciate you guys coming by and seeing us while your there. I suspect I will have plenty of time to walk the show when the Texans game is on tomorrow!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

The money I would waste just being there goes against my savings for a nice Browning X Bolt Hunter SST 7mm-08 with a good lighted-reticle scope.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Best looking boat there was a mid 80's 18 Whaler that Angel's Marine had brought back to like new.


----------



## 1fastmerc (Aug 12, 2012)

Sarge Customs said:


> I can't really give an honest personal opinion of the show because I really have not had time to walk around and soak it all in but I can say that it has been wonderful to meet, talk fishing, and even share a cold one with a lot of people. I have met a lot of 2coolers and really appreciate you guys coming by and seeing us while your there. I suspect I will have plenty of time to walk the show when the Texans game is on tomorrow!


It was nice meeting you today. I was the only one wearing a lsu shirt. Lol.

Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

